# Charlie Drown shows...



## Donnie (Oct 10, 2005)

Heh, I haven't been around much lately. Well, I've been trolling a lot. 
Anyway, just promoting some shows for my band.  

*Saturday, October 15th*
at *The Fenix* - 109 South Washington, Seattle, WA
*GENITORTURERS*
with
*CHARLIE DROWN*
doors at 6pm
$15 advance $18 day of show
ALL AGES

*Sunday, October 30th*
at *The Ohm Nightclub* - 31 NW. 1st. Ave, Portland, OR
*CHARLIE DROWN*
with
*DEVILSPIT*
and
other bands TBA
doors at 8pm
$10 with a costume - $15 without
21+ only


----------



## Leon (Oct 11, 2005)

so, when are you touring Ohio?


----------



## Donnie (Oct 11, 2005)

Don't be suprised if we do end up playing out there sometime in the near future.


----------



## Regor (Oct 11, 2005)

If you did, I'd definately have to make a trip down south.


----------



## Chris (Oct 11, 2005)

Fuck the 'burbs, get over to Boston!


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 11, 2005)

Man, I'd love to see the show this weekend, but I already told shannon that I'd see end theory this weekend.

Next time you play another Friday or Saturday show, let me know


----------



## Allen Garrow (Oct 11, 2005)

How about some Pics from the shows? 

~A


----------



## Shawn (Oct 11, 2005)

Playing with Genitorturers? Cool. Nice to see that your keeping busy with your new band, Donnie.


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Oct 12, 2005)

hell if you came to the Oh. i might see you too.


----------



## Shannon (Oct 12, 2005)

cadenhead said:


> Man, I'd love to see the show this weekend, but I already told shannon that I'd see end theory this weekend.



Yeah Donnie! IN YOUR FACE!


----------



## dpm (Oct 12, 2005)

Genitorturers ain't too shabby a gig, eh?  Enjoy, man!


----------



## Leon (Oct 13, 2005)




----------



## 7slinger (Oct 13, 2005)

...............................................I love this shit


----------



## Shawn (Oct 13, 2005)

Nice photos, Donnie.


----------



## eleven59 (Oct 13, 2005)

Damn...


...how long of a drive is it from here to wherever it is you're playing?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Oct 13, 2005)

You guys come to Toledo, and you got some people who'd be happy to see ya!


----------

